# Question on installing new heater/AC controls on 91 Maxima



## lear31pilot (Jan 18, 2005)

Purchased a new control unit, removed all dash related pieces, glove box, etc. removed the screws, but I can't seem to even push the unit back to drop it down and out. It is loose, but I am thinking that I may need to remove the stereo also? ? ? Any input greatly appreciated.


----------

